# Sins of a solar empire with hamachi issues



## masseyboy1990 (Nov 19, 2009)

Me and a group of friends like to play sins of a solar empire with the hamachi vpn software over lan. we had it properly set up and enjoyed many games together, all problem free.

one weekend, i left the computer running and when i returned sunday, i installed teamviewer so i could access my remote server back home. I'm pretty sure i checked the install teamviewer vpn during installation.

thats when the **** hit the fan. the next time we went to play a game of sins, we were able to connect to the game lobby just fine. however, after loading the game, it was frozen in its lag state, and it told me my 2 other friends were lagging.. the same 2 people were reported lagging on everyones computers. we tried every combination of people disconnecting to see who it was, and i ended up being the lucky one; the game would unfreeze for my two friends if i disconnected, but it would not freeze for me and another if the other friend disconnected

i have tried every option short of system restore (i think disk cleanup got to those restore points) and reformatting... ive uninstalled and reinstalled hamachi several times, uninstalled and reinstalled teamviewer without vpn several times, uninstalled and reinstalled my network drivers. no matter what, it always happens like that

i do know the problem only resides in sins. we tried warcraft 3 and that worked like a charm

so while im uninstalling and reinstalling sins, can anyone give any other suggestions how i can fix my problem?

thanks in advance


----------

